# Grub 2 non genera i file di default

## stifler83

Ciao ragazzi, 

non riesco a generare o a trovare un pacchetto che mi installi i seguenti file:

* /etc/default/grub

* /etc/grub.d/FILES

Come posso fare? Qualcuno sa come risolvere questo problemino?

----------

## pierino_89

Penso facciano parte di grub versione 2. Cosa stai cercando di fare?

----------

## doom555

/etc/grub.d/FILES non lo ho nenche io!!!

Per quando riguarda /etc/default/grub invece appartiene a sys-boot/grub:2 :

```
$ equery b /etc/default/grub

 * Searching for /etc/default/grub ... 

sys-boot/grub-2.00-r2 (/etc/default/grub)
```

Non so, prova a riemergere grub2:

```
# emerge sys-boot/grub:2
```

----------

